# VERY nice, higher-end saddles available- both Eventing style



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Guys,
These two are exceptionally nice and of course that equals $$, but these are the types of saddles you buy ONCE and they last you for 30 years...

This is County Extreme Cross Country:








The eBay listing for it is here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190580797277?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


And this is a Stubben Juventus S:








The eBay listing is here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190580803478?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

If anyone knows of anyone in the market, please point them towards these listings! If anyone HERE is interested, please PM me to discuss creative financing options or trades, etc!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

beautiful saddles


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

A plug for the Juventus: Caroline's first dressage saddle was the Juventus D and it is a very well made and beautiful saddle. We had a very hard time finding a good saddle with flaps short enough for her legs and this one was perfect. I wish she hadn't outgrown it!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

just shared the link on a fb page of largely eventers ... hopefully you'll get a nibble


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

brody said:


> just shared the link on a fb page of largely eventers ... hopefully you'll get a nibble


ooooo! I'd love for the County to goto a serious competitor! It IS the creme-de la creme of flat-out performance! And the Juventus to a petite adult or teen that's gusty and brave with a young horse to match!!

 um....I've become anthropomorphic about saddles.....:shocked:


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

They are lovely! I am not familiar with how County's fit, who would you described the #3? I currently can't ride my young horse because he no longer fits my saddle. I was trying to sell some of my saddles at a tack swap and someone stole the most valuable one  So now I have even fewer options...very frustrated! Hoping my dressage saddle will sell soon to give me the money to buy a new saddle!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

krische1012 said:


> They are lovely! I am not familiar with how County's fit, who would you described the #3? I currently can't ride my young horse because he no longer fits my saddle. I was trying to sell some of my saddles at a tack swap and someone stole the most valuable one  So now I have even fewer options...very frustrated! Hoping my dressage saddle will sell soon to give me the money to buy a new saddle!


The County #5 is considered an extra-wide tree, the #4 is their wide, #3 is the medium-wide, #2 medium-narrow, and #1 is narrow.

This County was used on nicely muscled & fit Warmbloods; mares and geldings (it was a trainer's saddle until he was "comped" a brand new one...lucky fellow!). 

Tell me about your Dressage saddle.....


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation! My guy would need a 2 then at this point.

My dressage saddle is a 17.5" Passier with a Med tree. It is an older saddle and I don't really have more details then that!


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

somebody really needs to buy that County.... I'm drooling!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

RideBarefoot said:


> somebody really needs to buy that County.... I'm drooling!


Twila, you have no idea how LONG I sat in it on the stand....praying and hoping for the first time in my life that I would fit in an 18"!! It is UTTERLY the single most comfortable saddle I have ever sat in. I am selling my pride-n-joy, the Juventus, because I bought a used Ainsley that I am going to modify to mimic the County exactly! I measured all the angles, the knee & thigh block placement, the weight of the bull-hide flap leather, everything.... That Ainsley is going to be "souped up"! :hobbyhors


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh, and for some strange reason, I have now had THREE inquiries from people in Australia about it! I guess getting a County in Australia is very rare?? Or perhaps their import duties on them brand new are very high???


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

mmmm passier


----------

